

Is the universe really expanding? Scientist thinks otherwise - LombardiLegacy
http://www.space.com/13094-accelerating-universe-dark-energy-illusion.html

======
ColinWright
Bad title - really, _really_ bad title. It's not what the article says at all.

Since 1929 astronomers have believed that the universe is expanding. Because
of the influence of gravity it has always been believed that this rate of
expansion is slowing. The big question was always would it eventually stop and
then collapse, or would it keep going forever.

More recent observations have suggested that the rate of expansion is
_accelerating,_ which really doesn't seem to make sense. Various possible
explanations have been offered such as "dark energy" and so on, but it's a hot
area of research.

This chap is suggesting that everything is, in fact, as it was first believed,
and that the rate of expansion is indeed slowing under the influence of
gravity. He suggests that the apparent acceleration of the expansion is a
local illusion. Read the article for more details.

What he is _not_ saying is that the universe is not expanding.

Total link bait. _Bad_ title. (no pizza for you)

------
cpt1138
This actually is quite comforting. The vast majority of our universe, totally
unseen, unknown and mysterious seems very odd. Totally understand that my
comfort has nothing to do with reality, but I certainly am interested in this
new hypothesis.

